# Help, Lump on side of stomach



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is a photo of Mitch. I recently started with a new dusting calcium, repashy, calcium plus. He was very dangerously skinny in the past, and has started fattening up with this new calcium. But now he has a lump son hus left side(as in the attached picture) is something wrong?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Hopefully others give input, but I believe that the stomach is on the left side, and that may be a full stomach you're seeing.


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Socratic Monologue
That would make sense, as he has been eating better, and I just fed him


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I would assume that is a full stomach on a skinny frog. That's where the stomach is. Good luck getting some weight on him. Having an appetite is a good sign he will fatten up. Why is he so skinny?


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

I would agree, just a plump stomach on a skinny frog. Hopefully, he continues to eat well and gets some weight gain.


----------

